# 1.8T Audi A4 (B5) the turbo is overheating!!!!



## ginsy (Jan 28, 2007)

I am trying to figure out a problem a friend is having. The turbo on his B5 A4 is overheating to the point where it is actually glowing red. He has gotten a new turbo and doesnt want to run the car unless it is fixed so he doesnt fry this one.
any ideas?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T Audi A4 (B5) the turbo is overheating!!!! (ginsy)*









It's normal for it to be glowing right after hard runs...
Is he getting any codes? Could be a clogged cat, running too rich or lean
How's the car running?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T Audi A4 (B5) the turbo is overheating!!!! (ginsy)*

this is normal on a 'chipped' Ko3 turbo.
even stock software u can see turbo glow at night.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## ginsy (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont beleive it is chipped since it is a dealer car. and i understand some glow is reasonable. but it is like the above picture without aggresive driving. also. no codes that i am aware of.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (ginsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginsy* »_i dont beleive it is chipped since it is a dealer car. and i understand some glow is reasonable. but it is like the above picture without aggresive driving. also. no codes that i am aware of.
 
Make sure the cat(s) is not clogged,restriction there will cause this to happen. Bob .G


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

clogged cats make these things glow FAST...had 2 like that already....


----------



## ginsy (Jan 28, 2007)

nope apparently not a clogged cat either.
anything else that could cause this?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (ginsy)*

fuel mixture is messed up








timing ?!


----------



## ginsy (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont know all of the details. like i said posting the question for a friend.
ill send him all this info, and see what he has to say. 
thanks for the help, and if anyone comes up with any new ideas. id love to hear them.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (ginsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginsy* »_i dont know all of the details. like i said posting the question for a friend.
ill send him all this info, and see what he has to say. 
thanks for the help, and if anyone comes up with any new ideas. id love to hear them.

Retarded ignition timing would do this. Possibly retarded exhaust valve timing as well. Has he changed the timing belt recently or the camshaft position sensor?
How did he check that the cat wasn't clogged?


_Modified by Chickenman35 at 11:55 PM 12-3-2008_


----------

